# Help me buy a Mini Mill - Spindle Taper: MT #3 or R8?



## RMS

Hey Guys,

I can only afford a mini mill, and all I am doing its small aluminum or brass parts. I know there are only about 4 choices on the market in my price range of under $800 including shipping. So I am looking at two right now the Grizzly G8689 with an MT#3 spindle taper at $570 or the Harbor Freight one with the R8 at $613.......

2,500rpm:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Mini-Milling-Machine/G8689
http://www.harborfreight.com/two-speed-variable-bench-mill-drill-machine-44991.html

-or-

+300 rpm extra .......

Then I found this one for $521 having 2,800 rpm with an Spindle tape: #1 Morse copy of a Shirline.
http://www.micromark.com/MICROLUX-MICRO-MILLING-MACHINE,9683.html

What do you guys feel is the best one?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## rcmadness

I have the mini mill and the X3. The mini has the MT3 and the X3 has the R8. As far as what I do there is not any difference in how the collets/holders work, but I would say that if I had to do it over again I would have went with an R8 on the mini due to the fact that when I moved up in size the bigger mills typically have R8 spindles and I had to re buy a bunch of tooling. If the mini had been R8 I would have been way ahead in the game.

Now with all that said, if there is anyway possible you can scrounge up enough money for an X3 I highly recommend the X3 over the mini. There is no comparison in what the bigger mill will do. I have kept my mini just as a precision drill press and on occasion I have to use it because of the MT3 tooling I already have.

Just my two cents and I wish you the best of luck with whatever you get.


----------



## don-tucker

I have the X2 mini mill with the larger motor and extended x axis from Warco.I am very pleased with it and treated with respect does all I ask of it,in fact I would go as far as to say I am over the moon with it.
Don


----------



## Twmaster

Go with R8. More selection of tooling available. And when you move to a larger machine (you KNOW you will! ) chances are it will be R8 also.


----------



## rlo1

Being new myself I am very glad I went with R8


----------



## Tin Falcon

I have the miromark version of the X-2 with the mt 3 taper. Like others have said r-8 is a better mill taper. 
I also have grizzly tools . 
the price difference between the MM x-1 and the grizzly x-2 is only $ 50. This money gets you almost 3 times the cast iron and a motor with twice the power. 
If you need the portability the the little x-1 has the advantage. and it appears to be belt driven =quieter. 
As far as MT-3 IRRC as set of collets is about $70 from lIttlemachineshop. and there is a kit that you can change to an r-8 but again added cost. 
Many of us here with x-2 have added a belt drive system . 
Tin


----------



## winklmj

One advantage of MT3 over R8 on the X2 mills is that the MT3 takes up less of your Z-Axis height. That said, if you're only building small parts that may not be a factor and having R8 will be good for switching to a bigger machine. If you can go bigger than an X2 then do it now. I would if it weren't for space constraints in my garage.


----------



## Troutsqueezer

You can increase the Z axis height on the X2 by converting to an inexpensive air lift setup (LMS, $40) instead of the spring arm assembly it comes with. This also takes care of the head dropping issue when adjusting the Z height as you mill. 

As for the desire to move up to a larger mill eventually, never even considered it, probably never will. You'll see very few complaints about the X2 here.


----------



## GOOFY063

don't forget harborfreight has 20% off coupons in most magazines so that's 120 bucks off ;D ;D


----------



## RMS

rcmadness  said:
			
		

> I have the mini mill and the X3. The mini has the MT3 and the X3 has the R8. As far as what I do there is not any difference in how the collets/holders work, but I would say that if I had to do it over again I would have went with an R8 on the mini due to the fact that when I moved up in size the bigger mills typically have R8 spindles and I had to re buy a bunch of tooling. If the mini had been R8 I would have been way ahead in the game.
> 
> Now with all that said, if there is anyway possible you can scrounge up enough money for an X3 I highly recommend the X3 over the mini. There is no comparison in what the bigger mill will do. I have kept my mini just as a precision drill press and on occasion I have to use it because of the MT3 tooling I already have.
> 
> Just my two cents and I wish you the best of luck with whatever you get.



I think the mini mill from Harbor Freight has the R8 now, maybe this is a new feature not sure BUT I get a bit confused because then it says "Spindle taper: R8 with JT33 chuck taper" ?? This being said, I will consider the X3 BUT it looks as if only Grizzly has the X3.......can anyone confirm this?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## RMS

don-tucker  said:
			
		

> I have the X2 mini mill with the larger motor and extended x axis from Warco.I am very pleased with it and treated with respect does all I ask of it,in fact I would go as far as to say I am over the moon with it.
> Don



Hi Don,

Are there Warco dealers in the States? How much do these go for?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## RMS

Twmaster  said:
			
		

> Go with R8. More selection of tooling available. And when you move to a larger machine (you KNOW you will! ) chances are it will be R8 also.



The R8 is winning here.......am I right to assume that the R8 use a draw bar and the MT3 use a Collet? So an R8 is better because the draw bar and also they are more common on larger machines.


----------



## RMS

rlo1  said:
			
		

> Being new myself I am very glad I went with R8



Thanks for the info..........the R8 seems the way to go.


----------



## RMS

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> I have the miromark version of the X-2 with the mt 3 taper. Like others have said r-8 is a better mill taper.
> I also have grizzly tools .
> the price difference between the MM x-1 and the grizzly x-2 is only $ 50. This money gets you almost 3 times the cast iron and a motor with twice the power.
> If you need the portability the the little x-1 has the advantage. and it appears to be belt driven =quieter.
> As far as MT-3 IRRC as set of collets is about $70 from lIttlemachineshop. and there is a kit that you can change to an r-8 but again added cost.
> Many of us here with x-2 have added a belt drive system .
> Tin



Hi Tin,

I like the Micro-Mark stuff and I have their 7x14 mini lathe, but what justifies the much higher price for the x2 mill of $134 over the Harbor Freight x2 one; both have R8.?? Is it that the Micro-Mark has true inch lead screws is this why?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## RMS

winklmj  said:
			
		

> One advantage of MT3 over R8 on the X2 mills is that the MT3 takes up less of your Z-Axis height. That said, if you're only building small parts that may not be a factor and having R8 will be good for switching to a bigger machine. If you can go bigger than an X2 then do it now. I would if it weren't for space constraints in my garage.



I think the x1 is out, so its most likely going to be the x2.......would like the x3 but don't think I can afford it. So now I just have to consider tooling costs over Mt3 vs R8. I think R8 tooling is cheaper..... am I correct?


----------



## RMS

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> You can increase the Z axis height on the X2 by converting to an inexpensive air lift setup (LMS, $40) instead of the spring arm assembly it comes with. This also takes care of the head dropping issue when adjusting the Z height as you mill.
> 
> As for the desire to move up to a larger mill eventually, never even considered it, probably never will. You'll see very few complaints about the X2 here.



Well I do think I am going with the X2.......now I am not totally thrilled with HF (not sure) but I think its because they don't seem to support replacements parts as well as maybe Grizzly or Micro-Mark might. But this is probably a null point since I can by parts from the others.


----------



## RMS

GOOFY063  said:
			
		

> don't forget harborfreight has 20% off coupons in most magazines so that's 120 bucks off ;D ;D



I signed up for the news letter, so I hope to get that coupon! If you see a magazine with one for the mini mill let me know!!

Thanks!


----------



## Tin Falcon

R-8 and MT-3 are both collet tapers both use draw bars. R-8 is a more common mill collet.
The j33 is the taper on the other end that holds the drill chuck.
Warco is a dealer of SIEG machines much like Harbor freight , Grizzly, Micromark, Clark and others.
The grizzly G0463 is the X-3 it is a 445 lb machine and will run you over a $1000 plus tooling. Travers tools has the super x-3 not sure about the standard one. 
Tin


----------



## Troutsqueezer

RMS  said:
			
		

> Well I do think I am going with the X2.......now I am not totally thrilled with HF (not sure) but I think its because they don't seem to support replacements parts as well as maybe Grizzly or Micro-Mark might. But this is probably a null point since I can by parts from the others.



Perhaps the most-purchased replacement part for the X2 would be the plastic gears driving the spindle. Eventually you'll turn on the mill with the locking pin (holds the spindle while you tighten) still in place and the plastic gears will break. The belt drive modification takes care of this problem. The plastic gears also contribute to most of the noise the mill makes when it is running. Bypassing the gears with the belt drive system quiets it down to almost a whisper. Every part for the X2 is sold by Little Machine Shop, as well as most of the modification hardware.


----------



## RMS

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> R-8 and MT-3 are both collet tapers both use draw bars. R-8 is a more common mill collet.
> The j33 is the taper on the other end that holds the drill chuck.
> Warco is a dealer of SIEG machines much like Harbor freight , Grizzly, Micromark, Clark and others.
> The grizzly G0463 is the X-3 it is a 445 lb machine and will run you over a $1000 plus tooling. Travers tools has the super x-3 not sure about the standard one.
> Tin



Thanks for the clarification on this, and I am thinking my milling will be limited to the very basics and that maybe MT3 will not be an issue for me since I will not need a whole lot of tooling. But I think the x3 is a bit out of my price range and abilities for at least a few years. 

Rob


----------



## RMS

Troutsqueezer  said:
			
		

> Perhaps the most-purchased replacement part for the X2 would be the plastic gears driving the spindle. Eventually you'll turn on the mill with the locking pin (holds the spindle while you tighten) still in place and the plastic gears will break. The belt drive modification takes care of this problem. The plastic gears also contribute to most of the noise the mill makes when it is running. Bypassing the gears with the belt drive system quiets it down to almost a whisper. Every part for the X2 is sold by Little Machine Shop, as well as most of the modification hardware.



Nice, so I went looking at this belt drive conversion kit and one other thing I noticed besides having a nice and quite working environment was increased spindle speeds up to 4,300 and that seems like an added bonus for sure. Something to keep in mind down the road.


----------



## don-tucker

RMS  said:
			
		

> Hi Don,
> 
> Are there Warco dealers in the States? How much do these go for?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob


Don't know if there are any dealers in the US,in the UK they are £475 at the moment,but you can get it at a lower price,I think I paid under 400when I bought mine.
Don


----------



## RMS

One item I discovered that I don't think was mentioned but with the MT3 taper it matches my mini lathe, so I could use an ER25 Collet Set for both my new Milling Machines (not purchased yet) and my Lathe.

ER Collet Set for Milling Machines and Lathes

My next question would be what are the pros and cons on ER25 because at $78 this seems like a great buy. 
http://www.micromark.com/ER25-COLLET-SET-MT3-SHANK,9731.html

An ER32 set seen here is $160 http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2228&category=1963256902


----------



## Andrew_D

RMS  said:
			
		

> One item I discovered that I don't think was mentioned but with the MT3 taper it matches my mini lathe, so I could use an ER25 Collet Set for both my new Milling Machines (not purchased yet) and my Lathe.



I was just going to mention this....When shopping for my mini-mill, it was advertised as R8. I figured I'd just buy an R8 collet set (and other associated tooling). Briefly considered saving on the tooling and going with MT3 so I could use the tooling from my mini-lathe, but most of what I read spoke to the benefits of R8 over MT3. When I got the X2 home, I found out it was MT3...oh well

Now I'm glad it was MT3, as my new (to me) mill isn't R8...it's 45 taper!! 

Andrew


----------



## GOOFY063

If you go with the harborfreight as I Thm: don't let them talk you into a 1 year replacement warranty, :wall: after all your work cleaning, fitting, and modifying your not going to want to let them have your labor of love. the standard warranty will replace what goes bad. I should have stuck with the standard warranty and saved that extra $$$$$ *bang* 
this month will be a year and no trouble but the plastic gears. so i built a belt drive


----------



## QSPSB

I purchased a X2 from harbor freight last year and I'm very happy with it... I would suggest you convert it over to belt drive asap... them plastic gears wont last long... Not to mention the belt drive is super quite... I would also suggest you stiffen up the column as well.... The column on the X2 is the weak point on them... I did on mine and it is super rigid now... I can cut 1/4'' steel like it's butter... I have a few shots of it on my site if you care to look...

I'm currently converting it over to an CNC mill... But it will still be capable of being used manually... Via... Mini crank handles of the stepper motors.. as well as MPG/Jog on Mach3

As for spindle taper... H/F has an R8 taper... Go with an R8 taper if you can... There is much more tooling out there with an R8 taper than an MT taper... Not mention... R8 taper tooling is much cheaper and easier to come by..

My buddy has mastered the mini mill like no other... Check out his mods..
http://www.hossmachine.info/

http://www.quarterscaleprostreetberetta.com/My-CNC-Mill-.html
http://www.quarterscaleprostreetberetta.com/


----------



## RMS

Andrew_D  said:
			
		

> I was just going to mention this....When shopping for my mini-mill, it was advertised as R8. I figured I'd just buy an R8 collet set (and other associated tooling). Briefly considered saving on the tooling and going with MT3 so I could use the tooling from my mini-lathe, but most of what I read spoke to the benefits of R8 over MT3. When I got the X2 home, I found out it was MT3...oh well
> 
> Now I'm glad it was MT3, as my new (to me) mill isn't R8...it's 45 taper!!
> 
> Andrew



I should not be too shocked, but I am kind of. Did it come from HF? How old is it? I was thinking of getting that one because of the R8........but now I am thinking about the Grizzly MT3 mini mill because its the cheapest one I can find. (low $$ funds) then I can afford some cheap initial tooling to get me going, and it will fit my lathe.


Rob


----------



## Andrew_D

RMS  said:
			
		

> I should not be too shocked, but I am kind of. Did it come from HF? How old is it? I was thinking of getting that one because of the R8........but now I am thinking about the Grizzly MT3 mini mill because its the cheapest one I can find. (low $$ funds) then I can afford some cheap initial tooling to get me going, and it will fit my lathe.
> 
> 
> Rob



Sorry, no HF up here in The North...Princess Auto is our version...I picked it up a few years ago (3 maybe?)

No regrets on the purchase...I just have to remember not to over-tighten that MT3 taper...it can be a pig to undo...

Andrew


----------



## winklmj

If you want MT3--Grizzly and Micro-Mark are the only two I know about. Micro-Mark has their stuff on sale from time to time and you can get the old X2 in the low $500 range. Buy the time you add a belt-drive and air-spring it jumps back up again). I have the MM lathe and mill and have yet to use any MT3 tools between the two. About the only thing you could use is the collet set.

If you want an R8, the best deal is a HF with a 20% coupon. Use the saved money to add a belt drive, air-spring, and if you want--the Tru-Inch dials from MM. You can save some $$ by making your own belt drive--it's a fun project too.

Since $$$ is tight, I won't even mention the new X2 (with the brushless motor) from LMS--it already has a belt-drive and a larger-table.


----------



## RMS

winklmj  said:
			
		

> Since $$$ is tight, I won't even mention the new X2 (with the brushless motor) from LMS--it already has a belt-drive and a larger-table.



That's OK;   I been all over looking at these like a kid in a toy store! But I don't get why LMS only advertises that machines spindle speed at 100-2500 RPM; wouldn't the belt drive system include the high speed as well? 

Anyways LMS does not have flat rate shipping so I would be looking at $225 extra just to ship it!! They say its just too heavy for UPS??? BUT Micro-Mark ships their mill UPS for a flat rate & Grizzly is flat rate also.


----------



## RMS

Andrew_D  said:
			
		

> Sorry, no HF up here in The North...Princess Auto is our version...I picked it up a few years ago (3 maybe?)
> 
> No regrets on the purchase...I just have to remember not to over-tighten that MT3 taper...it can be a pig to undo...
> 
> Andrew



Hey Andrew,

This mill (x2) is expensive up in the North, $200 more than in the States here.
http://www.princessauto.com/workshop/garage/shop-power-tools/milling-machines/8145096-1/2-hp-milling-machine


----------



## BMyers

I have a LMS mini mill on it's way as we speak. I prefer R8 for the availability of tooling and variety of machines that have R8 spindles. I am eager to try out this little machine.


----------



## RMS

BMyers  said:
			
		

> I have a LMS mini mill on it's way as we speak. I prefer R8 for the availability of tooling and variety of machines that have R8 spindles. I am eager to try out this little machine.



Let us know how you make out! and th_wwp

I am now considering a Shirline or a Taig Mill and I will be deciding on my purchase very soon! I guess I am now reevaluating and trying to decide what my needs and requirements are (small scale I am thinking) so maybe these USA made machines are something I should consider.

Man I hate all these choices because it starts to hurt my head!  *club*


----------



## BMyers

Mill is here but as of yet I haven't got to use it. The spindle is bored wrong and it wont draw up my collets properly. So I am waiting for parts from LMS. Very disappointing to have to tear down and fix a new machine.


----------



## RMS

BMyers  said:
			
		

> Mill is here but as of yet I haven't got to use it. The spindle is bored wrong and it wont draw up my collets properly. So I am waiting for parts from LMS. Very disappointing to have to tear down and fix a new machine.



Oh man I am sorry to hear that! Is LMS doing right by you in helping to correct this issue, who is paying to fix it? Because the way I see that is you paid good money for that machine!

 th_bs th_wtf1


----------



## BMyers

LMS is shipping out new parts. I will let you know how it pans out.


----------



## Tin Falcon

RMS:

several threads back you asked for a comparison between the MM mil and the HF . 
 I purchased my X-2 in Oct 2001. we took a family trip to the Edison Workshop NHS in E. Orange then a side trip to the micromark show room. I was able to see the mill and accessories before I bought them. At the time their were not a lot of differences in between various models of x-2. over the last ten or so years various importers have orders improvements to the machines to address customer complaints. 
MM advertises full technical support, easy to read manual, sub assembly packing for easy transport, and no messy red grease. 
The main improvement I see to the r-8 version of the mill a a bigger motor 500w vs a 350w and a belt drive. 
A belt drive conversion from LMS is $145. The MM version also has the air spring factory installed. so you are getting $175 worth of upgrades pre installed plus 50% more motor power. 
An r-8 spindle kit from LMS is about $55 plus the cost of buying renting or making the tools to press the bearings in and out. 
Hope this helps . see you are looking at Taig and Sherline good machines there as well. And made in USA so much the better. 

Tin


----------



## Philjoe5

Just to muddy the waters a bit, there is another choice not mentioned here. 
That is the new Grizzly G0704 mill/drill. It falls in between the X2 and X3 machines in weight at about 265 lb, has an R8 spindle, 1 hp variable speed motor and gear drive. It has less z axis travel than the X3 but more than the X2. It has more x and y axis travel than either the X2 or X3. It also has a few other features like rpm indicator and digital z axis indicator that I appreciate.

I own the Grizzly X3 and am completely satisfied with that machine. I recently bought the G0704 to replace a Harbor Freight X2 I owned for 5 years and with only a few days use with the new machine I'm satisfied with its performance.

With performance comes price though - $950. But as far as I can see, no upgrades will be needed.

Good luck in your decision.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## RMS

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> RMS:
> 
> several threads back you asked for a comparison between the MM mil and the HF .
> I purchased my X-2 in Oct 2001. we took a family trip to the Edison Workshop NHS in E. Orange then a side trip to the micromark show room. I was able to see the mill and accessories before I bought them. At the time their were not a lot of differences in between various models of x-2. over the last ten or so years various importers have orders improvements to the machines to address customer complaints.
> MM advertises full technical support, easy to read manual, sub assembly packing for easy transport, and no messy red grease.
> The main improvement I see to the r-8 version of the mill a a bigger motor 500w vs a 350w and a belt drive.
> A belt drive conversion from LMS is $145. The MM version also has the air spring factory installed. so you are getting $175 worth of upgrades pre installed plus 50% more motor power.
> An r-8 spindle kit from LMS is about $55 plus the cost of buying renting or making the tools to press the bearings in and out.
> Hope this helps . see you are looking at Taig and Sherline good machines there as well. And made in USA so much the better.
> 
> Tin



Hey Tin,

I am almost ready to buy, but I recently started to also consider Taig and Shirline. Its crazy all the choices but I guess this is a good thing. Do you think this is a good deal for this Shirline:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sherline-5400A-Deluxe-Mill-Package-w-1-4-Drill-Chuck-/220225336677?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item334673f565

Then I start thinking man if I am paying almost $1,000 on that then that G0704 from Grizzly starts to look good as well.

So I guess I need to decide on what my requirements really are and I really think they will me a mixed bag of small to med sized projects.

And yes I do think the Micro Mark R8 mill is the best deal due to shipping rate over the LM one (I am on the East Coast) If LM could adjust those and just ship UPS that would put them back in the game for me but both places offer some great stuff.

Rob


----------



## RMS

Philjoe5  said:
			
		

> Just to muddy the waters a bit, there is another choice not mentioned here.
> That is the new Grizzly G0704 mill/drill. It falls in between the X2 and X3 machines in weight at about 265 lb, has an R8 spindle, 1 hp variable speed motor and gear drive. It has less z axis travel than the X3 but more than the X2. It has more x and y axis travel than either the X2 or X3. It also has a few other features like rpm indicator and digital z axis indicator that I appreciate.
> 
> I own the Grizzly X3 and am completely satisfied with that machine. I recently bought the G0704 to replace a Harbor Freight X2 I owned for 5 years and with only a few days use with the new machine I'm satisfied with its performance.
> 
> With performance comes price though - $950. But as far as I can see, no upgrades will be needed.
> 
> Good luck in your decision.
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil



Phil,

I like this one a lot myself! Looks like the quality of those polished metal hand wheels is a nice touch. I guess it is still fairly new offering?? Because the x axis is so long I am wondering how true it stays.

Rob


----------



## Philjoe5

Rob,

I haven't checked out the trueness of the x axis extensively. However, I milled and drilled the 6" long support arms for the walking beam engine I'm working on with the G0704. 







They fit fine, so the machine is performing to my degree of accuracy and precision over that distance.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## RMS

Phil,

Nice job on the new model and thanks for the info.


Rob


----------



## pete

Since others in the market for a mill will also be reading this I'd like to add something that's only been mentioned a little bit. Another major difference between the R-8 and MT 3 spindle tapers is the ammount of tapping on the end of the drawbar after loosening to get the collet to release. R-8 is far easier, This results in way less tapping or if you overtightened the drawbar on a MT 3 then pounding on the end of the drawbar. Your spindle bearings will live a lot longer this way. Costs for tooling? Pretty well the same but far more selection with the R-8. If it's not made in R-8 then you probably don't need it. The same can't be said for the Morse tapers. I own machines with both tapers and in hindsite I'd always buy R-8 before the MT3 even if there was a price increase for the R-8. ER type collets and chucks that fit both the mill and a lathe? Yes that's an advantage but the largest cost in these sets are the price of the collets themselves. With a bit of searching it's pretty easy to buy a seperate collet chuck for not very much money that will fit both your collets and the lathes headstock taper.

Pete


----------



## Andrew_D

RMS  said:
			
		

> Hey Andrew,
> 
> This mill (x2) is expensive up in the North, $200 more than in the States here.
> http://www.princessauto.com/workshop/garage/shop-power-tools/milling-machines/8145096-1/2-hp-milling-machine



Yup, that's the one. It usually goes on sale here a couple of times a year. $999 regular. I think the sale price was $749? Maybe $799?

At that price it also came with an MT3 -> ER25 collet chuck and collets. Also MT3 -> JT?? arbor and JT?? -> 0-5/8" drill chuck.

The collet chuck was a nice surprise, since it wasn't listed in the description.

Andrew


----------



## narrowgauger

Reminder that the Sieg X2 is no longer the best buy and certainly not cheap at the discounted price.

The new Sieg SX2 is a far better bet, due to its servo motor, vastly improved electronics and many other detailed changes throughout the machine (including a belt drive). The servo motor has almost a full horsepower rating, very smooth and with incredible torque for its size.

at this stage only available with MT3 spindle, however the R8 spindle is under consideration.

with a full set of ER32 or even ER20 (better suited to the machine) we find almost no need to ever remove the collet holder from the spindle, thus reducing the potential problem resulting from belting the drawbar etc.

have fun
Bernard


----------



## RMS

Hey Guys!

I pulled the trigger today and ordered my milling machine! After lots a contemplating this purchase and then considering all the advice given here I was at a standstill. But then I started to consider a USA made mill and then I saw the December shipping special at Taig, that also included a vice, collet set, a two end mills and (no sales tax!) So I decided on the Taig over Shirline based on the slightly bigger size and the extras included also helped! 

So they said it would ship out on Monday the 20th. I hope to get it before the new year, so in the mean time I will be building a new bench to put it on! My future plans maybe a year from now is to turn it into a CNC; BUT one thing at a time!!


Thanks for all the suggestions along the way, I really learned a lot!
Rob


----------



## BMyers

I hope you have better luck than I have had.


----------



## RMS

BMyers  said:
			
		

> I hope you have better luck than I have had.



Dare I ask?


----------



## BMyers

Bought a mill from LMS arrived with spindle issues. Over a week ago I contacted them and still waiting for parts. Chris did offer me $10 off my next purchase, as if that will happen. absolutely no sense of urgency for my problem. I have a machine I can't use, they have my Money and an inbox of excuses.


----------



## pete

BMyers,
That really suprises me as I've made 4 or 5 orders thru LMS and have never had any issues. In fact from my perspective their one of the best suppliers of HSM type equipment I've dealt with. Then again no business is perfect, I just wouldn't want anyone to think that this is LMS's standard way of doing business.

Pete


----------



## RMS

BMyers  said:
			
		

> Bought a mill from LMS arrived with spindle issues. Over a week ago I contacted them and still waiting for parts. Chris did offer me $10 off my next purchase, as if that will happen. absolutely no sense of urgency for my problem. I have a machine I can't use, they have my Money and an inbox of excuses.



I suspect that since this is a new product line specially created for LMS that a language barrier created an issue with the overseas product supplier and its specification. Did LMS explain why a week has gone by and no new replacement parts have got to you yet? Maybe China has to make them and LMS was hoping it would ship faster. 

Hang in there I do think LMS will come through on this.

Rob


----------



## BMyers

The problem is the bore is not deep enough in the spindle for the R8 collets to lock properly. The solution is LMS is stripping the parts off another machine so I can tear apart and fix my new machine. When I enquirer about how I was going to be compensated for my time and inconvenience for have to repair a my machine I was told "it's a bummer that your mill isn't right. But when you are done you will understand how your mill works a lot better than the average purchaser". All i have learned is what uncaring customer service looks like. This is my second purchase with LMS and my last.


----------



## RMS

Well guys when I started this tread I was not even considering the other micro mills at all. But then I saw a YouTube video of what the Shirline can do "by Tryally", and then this led me to my Taig purchase.

Time to make chips!

Happy Holidays!
Rob


----------



## Tin Falcon

congratulations!!!
Tin


----------



## RMS

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> congratulations!!!
> Tin



Thanks Tin and Happy New Year!


----------



## Wrist Pin

Hey RMS
Where did you end up buying your Taig from?


----------



## RMS

Wrist Pin  said:
			
		

> Hey RMS
> Where did you end up buying your Taig from?



Factory direct, because of the special offer.

http://www.taigtools.com/2018special2.html


----------

